# 2007 ORV Stickers



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

because of there low pressured tires they cannot be street legal!


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I clearly stated a "quad atv" to him. I don't need to call him. I got a answer from a officer that has the power to write the tickets.
Any one here is welcome to call the Midland office and ask for him. Their number is on the DNR web site.

You can mention to him I spoke with him at the Huntin Expo at the Delta Plex.

Like I said earlier, go spend the money if it helps you sleep at night.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

man I just read everything on the the dnr site and I cant find anything that says you need an orv sticker for frozen lakes.. I have allways heard you needed one but its not in the hadbook. like others have sayed it does say you dont need one if its a street-licensed vehicle but thats it. The dnr would have a hard time if you fought the ticket. But for $16 I dont think I its a good gamble.


----------



## HOangler (Nov 15, 2004)

Right or wrong, if an officer writes you ticket and you go pay for it, do you think the people you are giving your money to are going to say "wait just a minute here, I think this ticket is wrong."?:lol: If you are not a lawyer, or can't afford one, or think it ain't worth it, you are probably going to pay the ticket that is writen you. You may be able to fight it yourself, but you are going to have to take a time (which is money) to fight it yourself. And then the judge or whoever is going to make a judgement even before you get your 2 cents in. These people in law enforcement are in a club all of their own :smile-mad , and unless you "know" someone you're going to pay if writen.


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

3 yrs ago stopping at the DNR office on Rt.2 up on the PM. Asking the ? if I unload my Atv on the ice to go ice fishing do I need a sticker. 2 officer said ( believe it or not ) it depends on the officer. I wanted to know watch the law was. They said it depended on the what the office thinks the law means. Could not get a exact answer.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Why not just ask the question directly to the DNR using the "Ask the DNR" option on their web pages. I did that even though I do not own an ORV or snowmobile or quad or 3-wheeler. Anyways, the reply I got was:



> Response (Tami Pullen) 02/06/2007 03:22 PM
> Mr. V--,
> 
> Reference your inquiry regardless on how you access the frozen water your atv must have an orv license/sticker to operate on the ice.


You can also use the DNR web site to contact the senior CO in the area you are going to be visiting and/or using your ORV. Their names and addresses and phone numbers are listed by office.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

I use my quad for more then just icefishing so I buy the permit every year. Just like buying a car plate.

chad1


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

I always thought that if you were accessing the frozen water by a state owned ramp or facility that you needed to have an ORV sticker, but if you were coming on from private property it didn't matter. The last few years we have bought them just to be safe. Good Thing,  because there were 4 COs checking everyone coming off the ice last night at Brest Bay. Ticketing for expired or No ORV stickers and this was at a Private marina/access point...


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

4 CO's? at one place?  How many people fish at this place anyway? How many CO's does this county have?


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

duckman#1 said:


> 4 CO's? at one place?  How many people fish at this place anyway? How many CO's does this county have?


This weekend? Alot Not sure how many COs Monroe county has but since Lake Erie is considered one of the best Walleye fisheries in the world and it only ices up every few years, I'm pretty sure they are well represented.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

duckman#1 said:


> 4 CO's? at one place?  How many people fish at this place anyway? How many CO's does this county have?




Come down to alter rd. some day when the walleye are bitting and look at all the dnr at that ramp and through the canals looking for violators!!! As I stated before....the first thing they do on Houghton lake is look at the back of the vehicle for the sticker!! I still feel we should not have to purchase one being we are not driving the trails!! But I pay the 16.50.....cheaper than the ticket!!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

duckman#1 said:


> I clearly stated a "quad atv" to him. I don't need to call him. I got a answer from a officer that has the power to write the tickets.
> Any one here is welcome to call the Midland office and ask for him. Their number is on the DNR web site.
> 
> You can mention to him I spoke with him at the Huntin Expo at the Delta Plex.
> ...


Like I said earlier it is not my money since I do not own an ORV or similar vehicle. But, I did do some research by contacting the DNR through their web site and I have posted their response.

Today I heard from Lt. Ronald Utt of the Bay City office which covers Midland and his response was:


> To operate an ORV on the frozen surface of a lake you do need an ORV sticker.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

LOL! They do seem to have it all backwards. The ORV stickers expire in March and Snomobile Registrations expire in September! It don't make a heck of a lot of sense to me either.


----------

